# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Cobalts getting Frisky

## bshmerlie

My Cobalts have been acting little frisky for awhile now but I haven't given them anything to lay eggs in because I'm so busy and just don't have time to care for children right now.  Well I think I'm found some time so I guess we'll give it a try.  I have a coco hut and a petri dish.  Am I going to need anything else?  I've been moving the coco hut around to keep them distracted and not lay eggs so now I guess I leave it in the same spot. They probably think its a game.  :Big Grin:  I always feed them a lot because I have so many fruit flies and they always are looking at me while I'm working so I have no choice.  I suppose I could feed them more than twice a day but I don't think that would matter becuase they are bottomless pits.   :Smile:  Will I need film canisters and which color do Cobalts like? Also should there be any water in the petri dish under the coco hut?  Should I mist them more?  They seem pretty flirty with each other already well at the least they are very good friends.  I can't hear any croaking but I also can't even hear the waterfall because their enclosure is pretty sealed.  They are very interactive with each other it is a joy to watch.  I moved the coco hut to a place that I can look in when I want.  How often should I check in it?

----------


## poison beauties

> My Cobalts have been acting little frisky for awhile now but I haven't given them anything to lay eggs in because I'm so busy and just don't have time to care for children right now.  Well I think I'm found some time so I guess we'll give it a try.  I have a coco hut and a petri dish.  Am I going to need anything else?  I've been moving the coco hut around to keep them distracted and not lay eggs so now I guess I leave it in the same spot. They probably think its a game.  I always feed them a lot because I have so many fruit flies and they always are looking at me while I'm working so I have no choice.  I suppose I could feed them more than twice a day but I don't think that would matter becuase they are bottomless pits.   Will I need film canisters and which color do Cobalts like? Also should there be any water in the petri dish under the coco hut?  Should I mist them more?  They seem pretty flirty with each other already well at the least they are very good friends.  I can't hear any croaking but I also can't even hear the waterfall because their enclosure is pretty sealed.  They are very interactive with each other it is a joy to watch.  I moved the coco hut to a place that I can look in when I want.  How often should I check in it?


If they are at breeding age I wouldnt think feeding twice a day or even everyday would be needed as most established vivs has a decent micro fauna population as well as most darts are overfed and overweight in comparison to their wild counterparts. I do suggest supplementing with every ff feeding,

Film cans are not needed if you have coco huts and petri dishes but it wouldnt hurt to try if you want to promote breeding. I would also suggest not moving the coco hut as it does deter laying in them and this is a great way to slow them down if they get going too much as it takes away the safe feeling of the laying spot when its moved. I would lightly spray the petri dish but do not leave it with standing water. Also I would suggest more than one coco hut as they are known to go back in after laying and will trample and destroy the eggs while preparing to lay again. Checking for eggs by just lifting the coco hut can be done everytime you feed. No feer in missing anything as dart eggs take a bit over a week to develpo into tads. Also they prefer to have their laying sites away and hidden and you will get better results if the coco huts openings are not where they see you looking in daily.

Not all darts call but misting right before lights go out or right when they come on will promote this as well as many will breed and flourish and will never be heard calling. 

Michael

----------


## bshmerlie

Thanks Mike....i'll go get another coco hut and we'll see what happens.  They are about 15 months old.

----------


## poison beauties

If fed as well as you say they could be more than ready, Ive had tincs breed as early as 11 months but average is 16-18.  Good luck with them. Once they get going you could be looking at a couple hundred eggs by years end being laid.

Michael

----------


## bshmerlie

> If fed as well as you say they could be more than ready, Ive had tincs breed as early as 11 months but average is 16-18.  Good luck with them. Once they get going you could be looking at a couple hundred eggs by years end being laid.
> 
> Michael


That's why I've been moving around the coco hut. Lol...there's no way I could have the time to take care of a hundred babies. Id be giving them away then you breeders would be yelling at me. :Big Grin: . This is just for fun Mike.  Maybe I can do some trades if this works.

----------


## poison beauties

you wouldnt hear anything from me, I gave away a couple hundred darts last year, breeders too. I was just alerting you to what is possible. I would suggest letting them raise their own as it would greatly lower the number of froglets being produced as well as better the chances for larger healthier froglets. 

Michael

----------


## bshmerlie

Mike why did you give away your darts last year.

----------


## Brit

I love that frogs need privacy to procreate, makes it easier to relate to them. ^ ^

I can't wait to see the results of this Cheri, I hope it all works out for the best for you.  :Big Grin: 

And don't forget about pictures! D<

----------


## bshmerlie

Okay! there is action in the coco hut....I'm trying not to stare. :Embarrassment:  

,,,,,But it's ...hard.

----------


## clownonfire

> Okay! there is action in the coco hut....I'm trying not to stare. 
> 
> ,,,,,But it's ...hard.


....When the coconut is rockin', dont come a-knockin'.

----------


## Brit

Oh how exciting!  :Big Grin:  I can't wait for some pics of tads. >>

----------

